# Radio Brightness



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Could be an electrical issue. Do you still have your warranty?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's probably just a glitch. Try disconnecting the negative battery cable for 5 minutes and then reconnect. Sometimes the modules get angry. LOL
My car did same thing to me about a month ago, it also made the volume control very insensitive, I had to turn it to like 20 just to hear it. The difference is I was pissed when it went back to normal. I think the displays and lights are far too bright, and the radio too loud on lowest volume


----------

